# Picture fun? Then and now.



## ArreauStandardPoodle

What a lovely idea!

Quincy as a wee guy (about six weeks old), and a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## spoofly

Quincy is gorgeous.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Thanks very much! We love him!


----------



## fracturedcircle

Llama


----------



## fracturedcircle

Vlada


----------



## spoospirit

_Billy the night he came home at 4 months old.










Billy at 2 1/2 years old.










Song just after birth.










Song at 9 1/2 weeks old.








_


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Millie at 10 weeks and Millie now. 

Henry at 9 weeks and Henry now. 

I wish I had baby pictures of Tiger. I will have to ask the breeder if she has any.


----------



## grab

We didn't have Newt as a puppy, but

when we adopted her 15 months ago









and now..


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

This is Nickel at 7 weeks, at the breeder's.


Nickel @ 7 wks by josietam, on Flickr

This is Nickel at 15 months old, with his new fancy collar.


Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


----------



## lavillerose

Albi: 5 days old (the non-conformist on the left), 5 weeks, 5 months, and 10 months.


----------



## sandooch

This is so fun! These pictures were posted recently, but I'll put them up again just because I love comparing the two.

Gigi at 8 weeks:










And Gigi at 8 months:


----------



## Princess Dollie

Dollie at 2 months, 5 months, and now


----------



## 4Paws

Polo at 3 weeks and at 7 months


----------



## Gorky

Lichen at 8 weeks, 91/2 weeks, 10/1/2 weeks, 5 1/2 months and last three at 6 1/2 months


----------



## fracturedcircle

Gigi as a baby is too adorable!

great thread. :smile:


----------



## Siskojan

Sisko the day he came home and 3 weeks ago


----------



## littlestitches

Lichen has such a pretty smile, how is he feeling?
Paula


----------



## Gorky

@Paula He is feeling better no limping, but we have to wait the extra 8 days to make sure of it. Really hard because he is so active. Thanks for asking.


----------



## sandooch

Albi's tail in that last picture is amazing! It looks undocked. Am I right? Beautiful!


----------



## sandooch

ChocolateMillie said:


> Millie at 10 weeks and Millie now.
> 
> Henry at 9 weeks and Henry now.
> 
> I wish I had baby pictures of Tiger. I will have to ask the breeder if she has any.


Millie looks stunning in her Miami! ♥


----------



## lavillerose

sandooch said:


> Albi's tail in that last picture is amazing! It looks undocked. Am I right? Beautiful!


Thank you! But nope, it's a fairly typical dock that US show breeders are doing (whatever puts the tip near level with top of the head), but I haven't trimmed her tail poof down since April. She's had a short Lamb clip since that Miami last month for the hot weather, and my plan now is to grow her out for the rest of this year into a big show-type Bichon clip (it'll take at least that long to grow her face out enough). Since she carries her tail so gaily, it'll look just right once the hair grows pretty long!

The dark side of groomer ambition. I'm crazy.


----------



## Tucker57

Wow - Sisko was really light even as baby! Very nice!


----------



## spoofly

Ohhhh! Loving this thread. So many cute babies and it's always interesting to see what they turned out like. Many of them we already are familiar with.  Thanks Everybody.


----------



## CelticKitti

*Kodi*

Kodi
The first picture from the breeder, his first day home at 3 months, Christmas with his favorite person my dad 3 years, and last month's big ribbon3.5 years!


----------



## buttercup123

Little Wendy




























Around 4/5 months


----------



## buttercup123

And now a year


----------



## jasperspoo

Jasper at 8 weeks, 2 hours after picking him up from the breeder's:


Jasper at 8 weeks by jasperthewonderpoodle, on Flickr


Jasper at 15 months (now) on a local hike:


Beauty in nature by jasperthewonderpoodle, on Flickr


----------



## outwest

This is such a fun thread, I had to participate. I love seeing the babies and how they turn out as adults. My puppy has a little ways to go yet, but I look forward to seeing how she ends up. 

Bonnie at 8 weeks:








12 weeks:








5 months:


----------



## sandooch

Wendy looks adorable in that picture where she's colored pink and one eye is peeking out from her loose topknot. Love it!

All of these pictures are just great!!!


----------



## Michelle

Atticus at 10 weeks

























his "famous" flicking video...he still flicks his feet like this when hes excited. I love it.
dogs :: shoes video by lazybutbeautiful93 - Photobucket

and Atticus a couple weeks ago


----------



## bura4

Igor as a baby - 4 weeks old









Shot at 2009-05-22


2 months old









Shot at 2009-06-11









Shot at 2009-07-03

1 year old









Shot at 2010-04-27

Now, 2 years old









Shot at 2011-07-04


----------



## 4Paws

Michelle, I can't get over that feet flicking! How cute is that? Poodles are so funny!!


----------



## spoofly

@outwest, I love the leggy stage. What a pretty puppy you have.


----------



## LEUllman

*Beaucoup de Bisous - Then and Now*

*Here's Beau as a six-week-old pup. I can hardly believe he will be two in a few weeks, on July 25!*



















*And here he is today, July 6, 2011. He was just clipped into his summer Miami on the 4th. *


----------



## fracturedcircle

mine also flick their feet, often after they poop or want to show that they dislike their food or for no apparent reason. I often wonder what it could mean in dog language...


----------



## Gorky

@LEUllman Such a beautiful dog!


----------



## outwest

Leullman- what a showman- gorgeous dog. You could see it coming as a puppy, too. Lovely.

Beau is adorable, too. Actually ALL the poodles are fun and pretty, such a variety of looks and colors.


----------



## Chagall's mom

What great fun! Here's Chagall as a 9 week old pup, and now as a two-year old!


----------



## mom24doggies

Trevvor at 10 wks and now at 7.5 months.


----------



## fracturedcircle

Chagall's mom said:


> What great fun! Here's Chagall as a 9 week old pup, and now as a two-year old!


love him. :smile: what kind of toy is that next to him?


----------



## outwest

Ogor is stunning, by the way. And Chagall is a wonderful silvery color, so happy. And the little black puppy, too and on and on. (can I have the all?)


----------



## Chagall's mom

fracturedcircle said:


> love him. :smile: what kind of toy is that next to him?


Sweet of you to say*, fracturedcircle* thanks! That green stuffed octopus came home with Chagall from the breeder's. You should see the shape the poor thing is in now, I've sewn it back together half a dozen times--using dental floss!!


----------



## 2719

No puppy pictures of Teddy...he was two when he came to us.
No puppy pictures of Lizette to share...they are all in photo albums...non digital. So the first is a picture taken a few weeks ago. Teddy is now almost 7 years and Lizette is 6 years.

But here are some of Marlisse and Mistarry

First is Mistarry at 8 weeks old.
Second is Marlisse at 5 weeks old.
Third is Mistarry and Marlisse at 6 months old.
Fourth is Mistarry at 3 years old.
Fifth is Marlisse at 3 years old (she is waiting to be splashed again).


----------



## Sookster

*Sonya, then and now*

Here are pictures of Sonya as a baby (I might be slightly biased, but she was possibly the cutest puppy ever; at least that I have ever known lol). 

The one of me holding her is the day I got her, she was just shy of 3 months old. The other two puppy pictures were a couple days later and a couple weeks later. 

The last one is of her at one year old! 

I have been thinking a lot lately about Sonya leaving... I only have another month, two max with her and this thread makes me cherish the time I have had with her. There is going to be such a gaping hole in my life that her exuberant personality has been filling for the last year. But she has grown into such a beautiful, wonderful young lady and she is going to make such a difference in someone's life! That is the only thought that is going to get me through this lol. 

Unfortunately I don't have any puppy pictures of Nova except for a litter announcement I found online from the [terrible] breeder she came from that has a picture of her in it at about 2 days old... but I would rather not go there.


----------



## 2719

Sookster said:


> I have been thinking a lot lately about Sonya leaving... I only have another month, two max with her and this thread makes me cherish the time I have had with her. There is going to be such a gaping hole in my life that her exuberant personality has been filling for the last year. But she has grown into such a beautiful, wonderful young lady and she is going to make such a difference in someone's life! That is the only thought that is going to get me through this lol.


She was an adorable puppy. You are a stronger person than I, knowing she is leaving in a short while. But you are doing a wonderful thing for someone by providing them with Sonya.


----------



## outwest

Yes, I think I would just call them and say, "Sorry, no can do." I mean, she is precious. I understand why you are doing it, though. Maybe they will let you have her back if thing don't work out. If not, then she will get a wonderful new home.


----------



## amerique2

I'm so enjoying this thread! Thanks for posting as babies and grown up.


----------



## Sookster

outwest said:


> Yes, I think I would just call them and say, "Sorry, no can do." I mean, she is precious. I understand why you are doing it, though. Maybe they will let you have her back if thing don't work out. If not, then she will get a wonderful new home.


I will get first option to adopt her if her service dog career doesn't work out  I wouldn't have kept any of the other dogs I have raised, for various reasons, but I am so attached to her and have bonded so closely with her that I don't think I could say no. I am also now at a point in my life where I could responsibly keep her as a pet (not so with any of the others I have raised), so I would totally adopt her if she didn't make it.


----------



## outwest

I hope she bombs. LOL. Not really. 
I like Sonya one the best of all the PF poodles because she has such an incredibly sweet expression in every picture I see of her. She just looks like she has a terrific personality. I also am fond of her size because that is about how big my puppy will be, so I look at her and imagine mine at a year old. 

Your new poodle is great, too! I wouldn't think poodles would be chosen as serious service dogs because of the high maintenance they require even though they are capable of doing most anything.


----------



## whitepoodles

*Cole pictured at 10 weeks old and as a mature 2 year old.*
*Onyx pictured at 7 weeks old and as a mature 11 mos. old
Knight is pictured at 10 mos. old and as a mature 15 mos. old.*


----------



## Sookster

We don't use poodles a lot because of the maintenance, but we do have a few people every year that specifically request them, usually because they or a member of the family have dog allergies. Of the 3-400 puppies we put out into puppy raiser homes every year, only 1-2 litters are poodles. Then of course you have some like Sonya, where the whole litter is donated by an outside breeder. 

But yes, she is eternally happy. My dad doesn't care for poodles at all, but he can't get over Sonya lol. Every time he sees her he says "That dog just never stops smiling does she?" She's such a sweetheart. I have never hoped one of my dogs didn't make it, but I certainly wouldn't be broken-hearted if Sonya didn't


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Murphy 3 days old...6 weeks old... and now at nine and a half months old


----------



## caboodles

*Winston's world*

From 10 weeks old.. to 15 months?

BOY OH BOY do they grow up fast!!! It feels like just yesterday I was able to pick him up easily in my arms. Now, well.. not so easy!
Winston used to ALWAYS slide on our wood floors as he ate, so he would just give up and eat lying down. It really was too cute. And well the tiara? That was him just getting in touch with his feminine side. The upward-angled photo is his PLEASE face for wanting to jump into the pool beside him HAHA

AHHHH I love this dog!! He is just SOOOOO great in so many ways!!!


----------



## caboodles

*Hudson's Way (&)Company*

Hudson captured my heart instantly via home video when he was about 6 months old.. and so from then on out, it truly was a MATCH MADE IN HEAVEN.
I'm not too sure how common it is on any dog really, but on his upper shoulder-blades area, he has a TWO white patches, which I like to call his Angel Wings, since he truly is my little angel from Heaven. ((The picture doesn't really do it justice)). They always say: You don't often get the dog you want, you get the dog you NEED. And I couldn't agree more with this statement because he is just absolutely everything and more. I love both of my poodles dearly and I truly am so blessed to have such great dogs in my life. They definitely are one-of-a-kind and undoubtably irreplaceable!


----------



## littlestitches

I love the pictures!

I can see where Hudson's wings are supposed to be, that is really neat.

Paula


----------



## caboodles

AWW thank you!!!
His "wings" are not so prominent as they once were before... but I know they'll ALWAYS be there nonetheless!


----------



## pepperR

*My apricot poodle Leo*

The one on the black & white pillow is now at 9 mos. His nose has changed? Winter nose or I don't know but it was definitely blacker when he was the age of the other two pics at 5 mos of age. I purchased hiom because he has the saddest little eyes as seen in his breeder's photo in green bucket. He is such a happy dog though always wagging his tail but the eyes slay me!
I also have an almost 5 year old black toy who is about 5 pounds. Leo is almost 4 pounds at 9 mos. By the way the sun is coming through a window where he is on the black & white pillow. His coat is uniform in color. His first attempted grooming didn't go so well. (The one of him in front of red sofa!)


----------



## Chiara

Love this thread!






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiara

Rocky







8 weeks







11 months


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

